# Bindings for Never Summer Proto CT



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

There are about 500 threads on this already, try the search function.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

flux DMCC light
Cartels
Force MC


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ShockStars said:


> So hello, I was wondering if someone got good ideas what bindings would fit Proto CT design.
> So, however I found some:
> 
> union atlas glow
> ...


I think, and prefer, that you use the search function, or even just flick through the bindings thread and see what you can find, just like a normal non-spoon-fed person would do. But, you're new here, so here's a link to google, which is a search in the bindings section of this forum for proto ct. Don't thank me, thank jdang307....he posted it in another thread, which was in the binding section of this forum, of which (not using the search function at all) I managed to find on page 3 in about 30 sec. 

Of those selection, 390 Boss because its the nicest colours...


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

Flux DS30 (Yellow Gradiation)
Green with the top/sidewalls, purple with the bottom, and yellow in the middle of proto
You can adjust the forward lean if you want it to be more responsive, has footbed as well and the smoothest ratchet


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm always a man that shoots for a sexy set up, but after I tried out the Proto CT today, I think some bindings just don't work as well with the board as some others. 

The boards a lot more noodley than you'd imagine. Not noodley as in, "OH SH*T I'M LOSING CONTROL", but it definitely bends when you want it too, bends well, and is on the catch free side of things. and yeah you can take it all over the mountain, but I'd say its definitely 100% freestyle. With that said, I wouldn't even think about putting stiff bindings on this board.

I slapped on my 09/10 Union Forces today, and the weight from those bindings alone made the board bend a little when propping it up on a wall. Granted, Forces are probably some of the heaviest bindings; I would steer clear from something similar. The liftime baseplate warranty has pretty much made it entirely out of aluminum.

Ultimately, its what you want to use the stick for that determines the bindings. For me, I love buttering, kinda hard charge groomers, but most importantly, kickers and learning new tricks. For myself, I'm probably going to end up going Forum Shaka or Cartels Re:Flex Restricted or Missions.

A list of bindings that agree with the Proto CT are (my personal opinion):
Union: Contacts, FLites, Contact Pro, Danny Kass FLites
Burton: Cartel, Mission
K2: Formula
Ride: Capo
Raiden: Blackhawk, Phantom
Rome: 390 Boss
Flux: DMCC Lite
and Bent Metal Bindings.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have not had a chance to ride my set-up with the Proto CT yet cause Mother Nature is a biotch here in Ohio but... I picked up a pair of 2011 Burton Prophecy Re:Flex bindings during the off-season. I'm psyched to see how they pair up with the playfulness of the Proto CT.

MeanJoe


----------



## ShockStars (Dec 6, 2011)

Well we had our second snow here, looks like its slightly going down, but not all... Hopefully in the news they say we are gonna get snow in a week.


----------

